# Prog für Slideshows



## raida (3. März 2004)

Hallo!
Suche ein Programm,  mit dem man ohne etwaige Programmier-Kenntnisse Präsentationen mit Slideshows, Videos, Musik usw. (also Rich-Media(?)) erstellen kann. Passst da ein Produkt von Macromedia?
Hab echt null Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.....
Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. März 2004)

Hi,

Wenn ich mir Dein Problem so durchlese, ist mir zunächst PowerPoint eingefallen, darin ist alles enthalten, was Du explizit suchst. Ist auch bei jedem Office-Paket enthalten und dürfte mittlerweile auf jedem Rechner vorhanden sein 

Wenn dazu noch Fragen sind, einfach nochmal posten.
Gruß vom ALF


----------



## raida (4. März 2004)

Nein, Powerpoint wär nix für meine Zwecke.
Habe vor, eine Präsentations-CD zu erstellen mit z.B. einem Menü, Autostart, Slideshows (im mpg-Format z.B., die quasi wie ein Film ablaufen)......
Irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben - zumal man davon noch keine Ahnung hat. War bisher nur im Print-Bereich tätig und dies ist jetzt Neuland.
Aber im Office-Paket findet sich definitv kein Prog dafür.


----------



## fhr (4. März 2004)

Beschreib doch mal genauer...

du haust die CD ins Lauferk.... es startet ein Intro und nach dem Intro geht ein Menü auf, mit dem man sich verschieden Movies(oder andere Inhalt)  auf der CD angucken kann?

hast dir das ungefähr so vorgestellt ?


----------



## jelly (4. März 2004)

hmm, also ich such auch grad sowas.

meins muss folgendes können:
cd ins laufwerk, automatisch starten und dann muss das ding im vollbildmodus zu sehen sein.
dabei sollte es aber unabhängig vom ie sein und so, also dass es quasi jeder betrachten kann


----------



## fhr (5. März 2004)

ui .. du hast aber viel vor...

schau doch mal im Netz nach solchen sachen ...

http://www.cdmenupro.de/

hab jetzt nur mal kurz bei google gesucht.... ist bestimmt was für dich dabei....
auch freeware!


----------



## Robinson (7. März 2004)

*Slideshow erstellen*

Hallo, RAIDA !


Es gibt so ein Programm, was genau Deine Wünsche - so weit wie Du sie jedenfalls genannt hast - erfüllt ! 

Es handelt sich um das Programm " Photos auf CD und DVD " aus dem Hause MAGIX  !

Die mir letzt bekannte Version ist die V.2.5 , die aber inzwischen überholt sein dürfte.  Ein guter Link wäre für Dich

http://www.magix.com

Hoffe , Dir weitergeholfen zu haben ! - Robinson!-


----------

